# change directory command not working in DOS



## SKVCO1985 (Jun 10, 2010)

I want to change directory from C: to any other directory but the following is displayed.

C:\> cd e: 
e:\

C:\>

I have C,D,E,F,G drives in my Computer System. & except C it is not changing any drive. Some days ago it was working but suddenly it starts showing this.

Kindly Help!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You don't need to use the CD command to change to another drive. But if you really want to, you have to use the /D switch.

```
C:\WINDOWS\system32>e:

E:\>c:

C:\WINDOWS\system32>cd /d e:

E:\>
```


----------



## SKVCO1985 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you very much 
i can now run ghost on my pc & do not need to completely install windows through windows cd.

Thanks again.


----------

